# Selena Gomez - Puma library Collages UHD (x3)



## Devilfish (15 Dez. 2019)

Die erste ist so ziemlich die Originalfarbe, bei der zweiten hab ich die Klamotten bisschen lila gemacht (meine Lieblingsfarbe) und bei der dritten sind alle Magenta- und Blautöne schwarz. Finde ich persönlich aber am besten bei den Bildern 



 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (15 Dez. 2019)

Danke für deine Arbeit


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2019)

Klasse gemacht :thx: sehr


----------



## b12322 (16 Dez. 2019)

woww thank you for these


----------

